# Transparente Schrift auf dem Desktop



## koker (17. Februar 2004)

OK ich hab da zwar kein echtes Problem aber dennoch:
ich krieg das nicht mehr hin dass die Schrift(die Symbole) transparent auf dem desktop dargestellt werden. Es werden also die Namen unter den Symbolen in einer ganz anderen Farbe dargestellt. 
Kann man da vielleicht irgendwie auf die WindowsXP-Standarteinstellungen  zurücksetzen?(ohne Systemwiederherstellung da dadurch sämtliche Programme gelöscht werden)
Hab schon mit TuneUp Utilities versucht klappt aber nicht.
danke


----------



## ::emanuel:: (17. Februar 2004)

kenn mich bei winxp noch nicht so gut aus. hab nämlich win2k. ich verwende das programm microangelo. mit dem kann man sehr viele einstellungen bezüglich den icons treffen und man kann sogar eigene designen etc... unter anderem hab ich auch transparente schrift auf dem desktop über dieses tool eingestellt.

lg
mane


----------



## TobGod (18. Februar 2004)

*Lösung*

Hi ! Also: Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz>Eigenschaften>den Reiter Erweitert wählen>bei Systemleistung auf Einstellungen klicken und dann vor "Durchsichtigen Hintergrund für Symbolunterschriften auf den Desktop" ein Häckchen machen>Übernehmen. Und fertig  !


----------



## koker (18. Februar 2004)

*geht net*

Da ist schon ein Häckchen funktioniert aber leide trotzdem nicht 
vielleicht kann einer den link für das programm geben


----------



## tightson (9. April 2004)

*Andere Lösung*

Das ganze kann auch einen anderen Grund haben. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und obwohl es ja wirklich keine gravierende Folgen hat, kann es einen schon einmal zur Verzweiflung bringen.

Ich hab auch alles ausprobiert und mir sogar diverse Tweak-Utilities heruntergeladen in der Hoffnung irgendeines kann die Einstellung vornehmen, aber nichts hat geholfen.

Schließlich bin ich dann in einem englischsprachigen Forum auf die Lösung gekommen. Wenn es dieselbe Ursache hat wie bei mir, macht man einen Rechtsklick auf den Desktop, wählt "Symbole anordnen nach" und dann entfernt man das Häkchen bei "Webelemnte auf dem Desktop fixieren".


----------



## fluessig (13. April 2004)

Das letzte Mal als ich mich auf die Suche nach der Lösung dieses Problems machte gab es dazu auf der Microsoft Seite noch einen Artikel, indem stand, dass es sich zwar um ein bekanntes Problem handle, jedoch nur eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems hilft.
Da das bei mir eh anstand (neue HD), hab ich nicht weiter gesucht, aber wenn der Tipp von tightson hilft, dann melde dich nochmal hier koker. Das würde mich echt interessieren.

Ursache für die "falsche" Darstellung ist übrigens ein aktivierter Active Desktop und nur wenn man den nicht benutzt, dann kommt es auch nicht zu diesem Fehler.


----------



## Wasserraum (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch das Problem, dass der Hintergrund vom Symboltext nicht mehr transparent war. Trotz des Häkchens bei "Durchsichtigen Hintergrund für Symbolunterschriften auf den Desktop". 

Nach flüssigs angaben 

"Ursache für die "falsche" Darstellung ist übrigens ein aktivierter Active Desktop und nur wenn man den nicht benutzt, dann kommt es auch nicht zu diesem Fehler." 

habe ich in den Desktopeinstellungen gefahndet und bin fündig geworden. 

Der Fehler kann behoben werden in der:
Systemsteuerung/Anzeige/ im Reiter "Desktop" auf "Desktop anpassen..." klicken,
im Reiter "Web" alle Häkchen wegnehmen die unter "Webseiten:" aufgeführt werden.

Zustande kam der Fehler, weil ich versucht hatte ein Bild aus einer html eMail im Desktop einzufügen.


----------



## agentix (5. August 2009)

Das Problem besteht wenn hoher Kontrast für die Schrift aktiviert wird,zb. zufällig über ein Tool.
Deaktivieren: Systemsteuerung/Darstellung und Design/ "in der linken Spalte auf hoher Kontras klicken" / hacken unter Kontrast aktivieren raus und übernehmen,dann sollte alles wieder beim alten sein


----------

